# filling nail holes



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> Depends on the quality of job you want to do. :whistling


Rentals get nail holes filled with painters chalking. 

Real homes, elmers wood putty


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Rentals get nail holes filled with painters chalking.
> 
> Real homes, elmers wood putty


The cab shop was big on Elmer's wood putty, I was growing to like it.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

I watched an old timer painter use a ball of stuff he mixed up. I asked what it was: some putty and drywall mud. Best paint job I've seen in my life. My trim looked flawless when he was done.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

UGL Glazol;

http://cleaningandmaintenance.ugl.com/?page_id=12#/glazol-painters-putty

Tom


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Synko


----------



## bhconstruction (Apr 16, 2013)

Durhams


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Just liquid nail the trim on.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Crawfords putty.....Warmed up, rolled in a ball, pushed in with thumb while "cutting" off flush with putty knife (for flat trim) Just thumb/fingers for curves. Doesn't take much practice to be production fast and flawless, no shrinking or sanding :thumbsup:


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I've had great success with Elmer's wood putty, but recently used Bondo for Wood and was impressed. Changed out 10 hollow core doors with solid slabs and HO wanted location of knobs changed. Used the Bondo where the old strike plate was, sanded and painted. You couldn't tell there used to be a strike plate in that location. Impressive product!


----------



## Bencouver (Sep 17, 2009)

i have gone through two large cans of bondo in the last month restoring old stuff. right when bondo is kicking off you can carve it and shape it with a razor. save a lot of sanding. i try to avoid ever lumping bondo on anything i hate excessive sanding. i would rather do two tight fills and sand lightly. i use the carving trick for detailed things or for repairing corners.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

maxwage said:


> I've had great success with Elmer's wood putty, but recently used Bondo for Wood and was impressed. Changed out 10 hollow core doors with solid slabs and HO wanted location of knobs changed. Used the Bondo where the old strike plate was, sanded and painted. You couldn't tell there used to be a strike plate in that location. Impressive product!


How is the shrinkage on bondo, ive only worked with it a few times on a few trucks and yes it looked like steevy wonder did it


----------



## Bencouver (Sep 17, 2009)

i don't think it shrinks at all but it slumps a lot on big fills that are not on a flat surface.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

moorewarner said:


> DAP Crackshot with a light overfill, let dry and wipe with sanding sponge.


Been using drydex. Gonna try Crackshot.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Carpenter eyes said:


> How is the shrinkage on bondo, ive only worked with it a few times on a few trucks and yes it looked like steevy wonder did it


Very little shrinkage ... like I stated, I used the Bondo to fill in the old location of the strike plate... I was pleased with how quickly I could work with it after applying. 

One thing though, I would only mix up small batches because it hardens so quickly. Overall, a damn good product!


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

maxwage said:


> I've had great success with Elmer's wood putty, but recently used Bondo for Wood and was impressed. Changed out 10 hollow core doors with solid slabs and HO wanted location of knobs changed. Used the Bondo where the old strike plate was, sanded and painted. You couldn't tell there used to be a strike plate in that location. Impressive product!


It definitely has its uses. :thumbsup:


----------

